# Hausse du Smic au 1er Août, conséquences...



## Nanou91 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les collègues,
Avez vous vu passer l'information suite à la hausse du Smic qui semble donner de nouvelles bases.
Dès le 1er août, le SMIC augmente de 2,01%, ça on le sait déjà, mais ça changerait une nouvelle fois le salaire minimum à 3,11€ bruts par heure soit 2,43 € nets (2,39 € nets pour les collègues d'Alsace et la Moselle)
Il semble que cette hausse du SMIC entraine la hausse du minimum garanti et donc des indemnités d'entretien.
Le minimum conventionnel de 2,65€ d'indemnités d'entretien et maintenant valable pour une journée de garde de moins de 6H44 (donc ce n'est plus 6h51.... ça diminue à chaque fois ? ).
Donc 6H44 ou moins, 2,65€ d'indemnités d'entretien au minimum.
Les indemnités d'entretien minimales pour 9h passent à 3,55€, soit 0,394€ de l'heure.
Partez-vous de ces bases là aussi ?


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Je n'ai pas vérifié si le mlg augmente aussi


----------



## Titine15 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bjr
Oui cest ça
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Ou as tu vu le nouveau montant du MG
Car j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas l'information


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam* 
Si je te donne la source, le commentaire sera supprimé. Donc malheureusement, à part te suggérer de chercher.
Certains ont été supprimés mais parce que je n'avais pas fait attention qu'il ne fallait pas mettre de lien vers certains sites de vente de matériel de puériculture donc OK là c'était une inattention de ma part. D'autres je n'ai pas compris.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

On est bien d'accord que le MG passe de 3,86€  à 3,94€
3,86€ + 2,01% = 3,937 = 3,94€

Donc 90% = 3,546 = 3,55€ pour 9 heures 

Ce qui fait 0,3944€ par heure au delà de 9 heures 😄 

Et 2,65€. / 0,3944€ = 6,72 heures 
= 6 heures 43 minutes


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Juillet 2022)

eux parlent de 6h44. je pense que c'est une histoire d'arrondi


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

En principe cela doit sortir obligatoirement au journal officiel comme à chaque fois.
Malgré mais recherche je n'ai rien trouvé.
Mais il ne fait aucun doute qu'il va être réévalué comme le SMIC dans la même proportion.
3.86 x 1.0201= 3,937586 arrondi à 3,94 logiquement.
logiquement on devrait arrondir à 6h43 car mathématiquement parlant le résultat est 6h43'33"
avec 6h 44 on est en dessous du minimum de 27 secondes (pour les puristes).
C'est le même principe que pour l'arrondi au centime supérieur pour l'indemnité légale.


​​​


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Juillet 2022)

une petite erreur c'est glissée dans l'indemnité conventionnelle à partir de 10h15


----------



## chantal01 (2 Août 2022)

bonjour, en effet le MG passe à 3.94€ et donc les IE augmentent 2.65 jusqu'à 6h43, 3.55 pour 9h et au delà 0.394 proratisable, mais ça reste des minimum. bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

0,3944 par heure supplémentaire


----------



## Pioupiou (2 Août 2022)

Non  3.94 x90%/9 =0.3940


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Voici mon calcul

90% du MG
3,94€ *0,9 = 3,546€ = 3,55€

Cela donne
3,55€ pour 9 heures
0,3944€ par heure


----------



## Pioupiou (2 Août 2022)

tu fais un arrondi intermédiaire ce n'est pas bon pour moi mathématiquement parlant .
l'arrondi doit se faire en fin de calcul,  si on le fait à chaque calcul  tu t'éloignes de montant juste.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Après que ce soit 0,394 ou 0,3944 ne change rien au résultat final


----------

